# Extrem-OC mit Flüssighelium und Skylake: Die Deutschen Dancop und der8auer führen weltweite Rangliste an



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. August 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Extrem-OC mit Flüssighelium und Skylake: Die Deutschen Dancop und der8auer führen weltweite Rangliste an*

					Asus hat kürzlich das Extrem-OC-Event Absolute Zero veranstaltet, auf dem einige bekannte Extrem-OC'ler aus der ganzen Welt nicht nur mit Flüssigstickstoff, sondern auch mit Flüssighelium ihr Können unter Beweis stellen konnten. Die beiden Deutschen Dancop und der8auer konnten zahlreiche Weltrekorde brechen und so die ersten beiden Ranglistenplätze besetzen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Extrem-OC mit Flüssighelium und Skylake: Die Deutschen Dancop und der8auer führen weltweite Rangliste an*


----------



## Kashura (6. August 2015)

*AW: Extrem-OC mit Flüssighelium und Skylake: Die Deutschen Dancop und der8auer führen weltweite Rangliste an*

und ich bekomme zu hause meinen Stock Kühler nicht vom Sandy runter xD Naja egal

Coole Sache das die beiden uns so gut vertreten haben


----------



## drebbin (6. August 2015)

*AW: Extrem-OC mit Flüssighelium und Skylake: Die Deutschen Dancop und der8auer führen weltweite Rangliste an*

Wieder mal Wahnsinn.
Aber ein Rechner wo Dancop im Uefi einspielt darf trotzdem auch mal:
Bluescreeeeeeeen 
Machen


----------



## Don_Dan (6. August 2015)

*AW: Extrem-OC mit Flüssighelium und Skylake: Die Deutschen Dancop und der8auer führen weltweite Rangliste an*

Sehr starke Leistung, Jungs!


----------



## floppyexe (6. August 2015)

*AW: Extrem-OC mit Flüssighelium und Skylake: Die Deutschen Dancop und der8auer führen weltweite Rangliste an*



Kashura schrieb:


> Coole Sache das die beiden uns so gut vertreten haben


Wer ist uns?


----------



## KrHome (6. August 2015)

*AW: Extrem-OC mit Flüssighelium und Skylake: Die Deutschen Dancop und der8auer führen weltweite Rangliste an*



			
				News schrieb:
			
		

> ...die keinen  sogenannten Cold-Bug haben und daher mit dem *Flüssigstickstoff* betrieben  werden können. Am Ende erreicht man so 100 bis 300 MHz mehr gegenüber  LN2


Gemeint ist wohl Flüssighelium.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (6. August 2015)

*AW: Extrem-OC mit Flüssighelium und Skylake: Die Deutschen Dancop und der8auer führen weltweite Rangliste an*



floppyexe schrieb:


> Wer ist uns?



PCGH.


----------



## Perry (6. August 2015)

*AW: Extrem-OC mit Flüssighelium und Skylake: Die Deutschen Dancop und der8auer führen weltweite Rangliste an*

Ist flüssiges Helium nicht Superfluid und läuft am Gefäßrand einfach heraus?


----------



## n0x1893 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Extrem-OC mit Flüssighelium und Skylake: Die Deutschen Dancop und der8auer führen weltweite Rangliste an*



Perry schrieb:


> Ist flüssiges Helium nicht Superfluid und läuft am Gefäßrand einfach heraus?


Helium ist erst bei 2,17K (-270, 98°C) suprafluid.


----------



## black977 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Extrem-OC mit Flüssighelium und Skylake: Die Deutschen Dancop und der8auer führen weltweite Rangliste an*



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> PCGH.



sry dich vertrösten zu müssen, aber für mich sind und bleiben das Luxxer nix mit pcgh hier... Dan sieht das vlt. anders, aber Hwluxx ist der Ort für OC und Hardware und PCGH der Ort für Games


----------



## drebbin (6. August 2015)

*AW: Extrem-OC mit Flüssighelium und Skylake: Die Deutschen Dancop und der8auer führen weltweite Rangliste an*

Die beiden sind im hwbot aber glaube nicht im luxx-team...


----------



## Bandicoot (6. August 2015)

*AW: Extrem-OC mit Flüssighelium und Skylake: Die Deutschen Dancop und der8auer führen weltweite Rangliste an*

Na da kann man doch mal Gratulieren, sehr gut!!!


----------



## Argolo (19. August 2015)

*AW: Extrem-OC mit Flüssighelium und Skylake: Die Deutschen Dancop und der8auer führen weltweite Rangliste an*



Perry schrieb:


> Ist flüssiges Helium nicht Superfluid und läuft am Gefäßrand einfach heraus?



Ich würde mir eher Sorgen machen, ob nicht einzelne Werkstoffe ihre Sprungtemperatur unterschreiten. Das könnte interessante, auch wenn unvorhersehbare Konsequenzen haben.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (20. August 2015)

*AW: Extrem-OC mit Flüssighelium und Skylake: Die Deutschen Dancop und der8auer führen weltweite Rangliste an*



Perry schrieb:


> Helium ist erst bei 2,17K (-270, 98°C) suprafluid.



Das betrifft doch nur bestimmte Isotope?


----------



## eRaTitan (27. August 2015)

*AW: Extrem-OC mit Flüssighelium und Skylake: Die Deutschen Dancop und der8auer führen weltweite Rangliste an*



black977 schrieb:


> sry dich vertrösten zu müssen, aber für mich sind und bleiben das Luxxer nix mit pcgh hier...



Komisch der8auer ist im HwBot PCGHX Team.


----------



## Krachbummente (28. August 2015)

*AW: Extrem-OC mit Flüssighelium und Skylake: Die Deutschen Dancop und der8auer führen weltweite Rangliste an*



TessaKavanagh schrieb:


> Das betrifft doch nur bestimmte Isotope?



Ja z.B. [SUP]4[/SUP]He, das häufigste Heliumisotop (99.9999 %)


----------

